

Transfer a secret audio message by poking someone with your finger - 001sky
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-09/13/disney-touch-audio

======
vxNsr
The video seems to be a completely different and much cooler thing that
messages by poking.

It would be pretty cool if they'd license the tech to cellphone OEMs so
touchscreens would be easier to use.

~~~
est
link for the lazy

TeslaTouch Technology

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf0sIKypI4g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf0sIKypI4g)

~~~
notimetorelax
For me it points to: Life of Pi - "Flying Fish" Clip

~~~
est
Oops, paste error. Should be
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l3MDNZk-3I](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l3MDNZk-3I)

TeslaTouch would be insanely fun if applie to actual consumer products. I've
seen similar technologies on Sony devices using ultrasound.

------
jloughry
This is actually an old idea, perhaps a hundred years old. It was patented in
1972 (3,647,970 Flanagan) and called the "neurophone", but I recall an article
about something like it from the 1920s.

~~~
jloughry
Gizmodo beat me to it, with photographs and construction details, even. Nice
job!

[http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/how-to-build-the-
miraculous-t...](http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/how-to-build-the-miraculous-
talking-glove-of-1923-1277697228)

------
sdfjkl
I'm not sure I want other people stick their finger in my ear, even if they
aren't doing it to electrocute me.

~~~
delinka
s/even/especially/

~~~
eulerphi
Care to explain your pedantry? Especially is connoting a favored preference,
whereas even is denoting an absolute preference.

~~~
michaelmior
I don't believe this is pedantry. It appears to be a joke since the
replacement changes the meaning of the sentence, implying that being
electrocuted is a more preferable reason for someone to touch your ear than
sending a message.

~~~
delinka
indeed

------
willyt
I noticed that my MacBook does this as well. If I touch the case then touch my
ear while it's charging I hear a buzzing sound and feel my fingers tingling
where they touch the laptop. I always wondered how the buzzing was
transmitted.

------
educating
Now people won't have to text to talk to someone a few feet away.

